# Vicki's Twins! ***New Pictures added!!!**



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, here are pictures that I took really quick, I'm going to get much better ones within a hour I just didn't want to leave ya'll hanging!! 

The buck-- you can't really see, but he is a tank!!









The Doe ( :wahoo: )









Much better pics within an hour!! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

CUTE!! congrats!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

ADORABLE!!  Congratulations! You got your girl :clap:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

SO cute!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Congrats he's handsome and she's beautiful! :stars: :wahoo: :leap: :dance: on the girl!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Are they blue eyed? She looks sooooo sweet.


----------



## Kay (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

They look so cuddly! Congrats.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Oh I love them- you can already see how feminine the doeling is, and how masculine the buck is just by their faces! Congrats again!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

They are adorable! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Vicki's Twins!*

Here are a couple pics I got yesterday. 

The buck









The Doe









And Violet's Doe











sweetgoats said:


> Are they blue eyed?


No, their eyes are a grayish color. 



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Oh I love them- you can already see how feminine the doeling is, and how masculine the buck is just by their faces! Congrats again!


I know, the doeling looks like she's going to be better than her dam!!! :applaud: :applaud:

It's so hard to get good pictures of them; their constantly jumping everywhere!!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable.... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats they are beautiful. I know about the picture thing, you got some real nice ones there - good for you :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks so much Stacey!! :hug:

Here's one more I just got of Violet's doe.... :lovey: :lovey:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Most precious pics!  The last one looking up-oh my goodness!  You must be so proud.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

SOOOOOO CUTE! CONGRATS!


----------

